# Patching drywall with smaller piece



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

if you have some more scrap laying around it wont matter how thick it is if you make what we call a chicago patch, all you have to do is cut a piece about 2 inches bigger than your hole on each side and on the back of the piece score a square in it the size of your hole and snap it and peel off only the drywall on the outside back, leaving the face paper on. mud around your hole and fit the patch in, the extra face paper acts as your tape so you dont have to bother with mesh, you also dont have to bother with backing blocks and the like. squeeze out the extra mud making it tight and add your other coats and sand and thats it. you can google a search for chicago patches or california patches they have different names around the country. I hope this helps


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh right, I completely forgot about this method.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if the patch isnt to big i prefer it recessed usig quick set bag mud for first coat, this allows a nice flat finish when complete


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

tpolk said:


> if the patch isnt to big i prefer it recessed usig quick set bag mud for first coat, this allows a nice flat finish when complete


 Ditto on what Tpolk said. If you already have the small patch in place, use some easisand 45 from HD to set the patch and most of the filling. Use premixed joint compound for your final coat.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep, with that type of patch, thickness of the drywall doesn't matter.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

How big of a hole can you patch using a Chicago patch?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I wouldn't go much bigger than 12"x12".


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Sometimes during the process of peeling the rock off the back of the paper you might stretch and distort the paper flap. When this happens, the flap won't lay down just right all the way around.

Don't be afraid to use your utility knife to slice out long, very narrow pie-shaped wedges to get rid of the bunched up paper as it fails to smooth down just right during mudding. The wedges fill right in with mud.

Mix your mud a bit wetter than usual, and be sure to get plenty where the paper flap will rest against the original wall, and also down in around the edge of the hole.

And then carefully squeeze as much as you possibly can back out from under the flap with your dampened trowel, always working from the hole, outward.


----------

